# Please welcome Brundel our new research chem moderator



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome brother!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats Brundel, one smart guy.


----------



## vortex (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome Brundel!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 19, 2011)

It was only a matter of time....


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks brundel to bulshit me!

lol jk, congrats, brother.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

Gratz sir.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## daytay (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome. I have learned a lot from your posts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 19, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> thanks brundel to bulshit me!
> 
> Lol jk, congrats, brother.



yes


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 19, 2011)

Brundel is a good dude, Very knowledgeable. Welcome!


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the good words. Ill give IMF my best.


----------



## gmta99 (Aug 19, 2011)

yes welcome... i may be picking your brain in the future, am planning on doing some Home Brew.....


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2011)

You got it bro. Anything you need.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats B! A great addition!


----------



## yerg (Aug 19, 2011)

Hes a smart mutha!!! Glad hes a mod here..  Research section wouldnt be the same without him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats Bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw Pantera a bunch of times back in the day. Good band live.
Pantera - Mouth for War - YouTube


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats bro!!!


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats Brundel.


----------



## brundel (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## booze (Aug 20, 2011)

congrats mate, youve been a big help in the homebrew section!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 20, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="YouTube - Pantera - Revolution Is My Name" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


If we're posting good pantera songs then this one cannot be beaten. 


Congrats bro. Waiting for the WP banner to pop up in your sig. 

Okay well fuck. Guess I don't know how to embed a fucking video.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 20, 2011)

If me and this dude ever hooked up, we would take over the world 

no homo, ya fags


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 20, 2011)

^^

And the aids clinic!! zinnnnng!


----------



## brundel (Aug 21, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> If me and this dude ever hooked up, we would take over the world
> 
> no homo, ya fags



Shoot me a PM ; )


----------



## XYZ (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bro!


----------



## stiphy (Aug 22, 2011)

congrats Brundel


----------



## TREMBO (Aug 22, 2011)

That's what I call a fair decision.

Congrats man, I've learned a lot from you.


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks men.


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2011)

brundel said:


> Thanks men.



Congrats bro. My campaign to get you to be the mod took what... 3 months??? Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just saw this. Congratulations!!


----------



## brundel (Aug 24, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Congrats bro. My campaign to get you to be the mod took what... 3 months??? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Good things take time


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

congrats bro im just starting out in the chem research department so maybe i can learn a thing or two from you


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 24, 2011)

BIG B!


----------

